# Technical issues - no sound on certain channels



## Old Army (Jan 31, 2008)

Technical problems - No sound on certain channels 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not getting any sound on (4) channels that I used to get sound on. The only recent change I made was adding a wireless adapter. I don't get any sound on CBS(11), ABC(13), TWC(27), and E(44). I get ABC's sound on NBC(12). When I bypass the tivo and hook up cable(Comcast) directly from the wall to the back of the tv, I get sound on all the channels. I also get sound when I hook up through the AV receiver, bypassing tivo.
Set Up:
- I have a Tivo series 2 (540)
- No cable box on tv with tivo
- Comcast
I get sound on all the channels on the other TV's in the house with and without the digital cable box, with no tivos.

Does anyone have any suggestions?
TiVo tech support was not able to help.


I'm also have trouble getting Tivo to recognize "playable music" through my home network. It sees the folder. The folder has MP3 and MU3 files in it, but when I try to play them through Tivo, it says: "no playable music in the folder".
I didn't have any problems with photos.

Old Army


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

Have you tried just a simple restart?


----------



## Old Army (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, more than a few times.
Each time I tried a different hookup configuration including and bypassing different components including the network adaptor.


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

I know it sounds crazy, but if this happened when you added a network adapter, have you tried disconnecting the network adapter?


----------



## Old Army (Jan 31, 2008)

yep... still same problem, even after restarting without the network adapter USB plugged in, and disabling the homenetwork.


----------

